# Que es un datasheet?, donde lo consigo?



## Bbjohn (Jun 3, 2006)

que es un dataste? me han mandado hacer un trabajo pero el maestro nos pidio averiguar el datasheet de nuestro
circuito ... y como es?
como lo consigo?


----------



## MaMu (Jun 3, 2006)

Hola, un DataSheets, no es nada mas ni nada menos que una "Hoja de Datos" con las caracteristicas tecnicas de un circuito integrado. En la hoja de datos, el fabricante vuelca todas las caracteristicas relacionadas con el circuito integrado y en muchos casos, adjuntan ademas algunas graficas de comportamiento de ese integrado con respecto a las tensiones, corrientes y condiciones de temperatura. En si, la hoja de datos te dice a vos que es, para que sirve, como se debe usar y como se comportara ese integrado.

Por ejemplo, vos nombras que usas un 741, si necesitas la hoja de datos, por ejemplo podes entrar en : http://www.alldatasheet.com/  lo buscas y en un par de clics encontraras la hoja de datos en formato PDF. Puede pasarte que no encuentres algun determinado IC puesto a que este es obsoleto, discontinuado, para lo cual deberas consultar en algun manual ECG o simil para confirmar de existir el valor de reemplazo.


Saludos.


----------

